# New (for me) "secret" rub ingredient.



## mdboatbum (Apr 30, 2013)

I made an interesting discovery this week. I'd gone to the Amish Market to get some spices. One of which was a tub of powdered citric acid, which I had intended to use to enhance the curds in homemade Mozzarella cheese. I tasted it just for fun, and noticed that it instantly made my salivary glands go nuts. While it didn't have a real flavor, the tartness and ensuing mouth watering got me thinking. I added about a half teaspoon to a 1 cup batch of rub for chicken, and did the same thing with a corned beef brisket, and it really seemed to turn up the volume on the "savory" aspect. I know it's used as a preservative in a lot of foods, but I hadn't ever considered the flavor enhancing aspect. In addition, it really helped cut through that heavy, fatty flavor, especially on the chicken thighs. I've been adding powdered ginger to my rub for a couple years for this very reason, but the citric acid is a lot cheaper and seems to do a better job.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 30, 2013)

I bought some encapsulated citric acid for summer sausage but haven't tried it yet. A lot of recipes that i looked at used ECA for the savory tang. Good idea about using it in a rub!


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 30, 2013)

Hmmmm....that does sound interesting!  Thanks for Sharing the tip!

Kat


----------



## pcallison (Apr 30, 2013)

Would the ECA be the same as what you're using? It is heat activated at 135 deg. ,so it ought to work, the ECA definately works in sausages. Thanks for the heads up. Phillip


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 30, 2013)

I think the end result would be the same, but what I'm using is just plain citric acid powder, not encapsulated.


----------



## seenred (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey thanks for the info, Andrew!  I'm always looking for ways to improve my rubs.  Sounds like something that's worth a try.

Red


----------



## pcallison (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks much, I've cut way back on the sugar in my rubs & don't want to go with any more salt, so this might be the ticket.


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd check with a doctor first if you're on a restricted diet. I know CA in large amounts can be harmful to your teeth and digestive tract, but I don't think the amount I'm using can be considered a large amount.


----------



## pcallison (Apr 30, 2013)

10/4 on that, Butcher Packer recomends 1.5 oz. per 25 lbs, & I use less than that, so it should be ok, thanks for the heads up. See ya, Phillip


----------

